# 4 Pompanos Landed Today....



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

We thought about sleeping in after hearing the storm passed through early this morning. So glad we didn't. Turned out to be a beautiful day. All set up and lines in the water and a hit immediately on one rod. Big lady. As soon as we baited up and cast back out, bam, another hit. Another lady. This went on about 5 times in a row, all on the same rod! Finally it calmed down. Not much action besides the ladies until about 11 when we finally got our first pompano. An hour before we got our next pomp. Long relaxing lunch before we got our third pomp around 2. Some more ladies and then our last pomp at 4. He was a nice one at 17"! Caught a shorty flattie at the end of the day. Released to be caught another day. Really didn't want to go home the day it was so pretty and we hadn't limited yet. Oh well maybe next weekend. Finished the day with 4 pompano, 15 Ladyfish, only 4 catfish, and a short flounder. Thanks JC!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go !


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Pompano are beautiful fish.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Much better than I did!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice job. Congrats.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice Pomps! A couple more weeks and I'll hopefully be sharing similar reports


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

How big do pompano's get? My grandson caught a 20"er at SGI that's the biggest I've seen in 12 yrs of going down there.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

stc1993 said:


> How big do pompano's get? My grandson caught a 20"er at SGI that's the biggest I've seen in 12 yrs of going down there.


Pompano will get to over 8lbs and be around 26" at that weight. A 20" Pomp is kind of a "benchmark" and weighs around 4lbs. Anything north of 22" is a real trophy.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Where's this at??? Navarre still covered with "June" grass all over the shore and first sandbar....


----------



## 77834 (Aug 18, 2015)

What bait did you use??


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

ffury10 said:


> What bait did you use??


Sand Fleas...


----------

